# 1997 nissan maxima se cluster swap questions



## beboski78 (May 6, 2015)

Hi guys im trying to find out if I can swap my factory cluster to a digital cluster anyone has done it here? I need some help like where to order the cluster ond wiring set ups. Anyone knows?


----------

